# New S Ga turkey lease



## blindhog (Jan 25, 2008)

Looking for members NOW!

I have taken over a new lease on land that has not had any pressure on turkeys for YEARS.

It has been a deer only club for 20+ years.  Recently on 2 members have hunted it for turkeys.  They are out of state and have only hit it the 1st and last weeks of the Ga season.

The current Pres of the 10,000 acre lease said the deer hunters are PO'd cause it is overrun with the pesky birds tearing up their food plots.

Guys this is a virgin lease!!  I am sub-leasing the turkey rights.

I want 8 members......$450.00 each....a GOOD DEAL!

PM me for more info.  Deadline for membership is Feb 10th.


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN (Jan 25, 2008)

*pm*

pm sent


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 25, 2008)

Where is this land


----------



## snakeguy7 (Jan 25, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## 2789britt (Jan 25, 2008)

where is the land and any hogs


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 25, 2008)

what county and how many members total?


----------



## blindhog (Jan 25, 2008)

Echols county.....with a nice camphouse, bunks, satellite tv, a new convection grill and a standard grill, electricity.

Cow Creek runs through it, and there is another creek drain with swamp.  Good roads, a lot of pines.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 25, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## blindhog (Jan 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## WarEagleMatty (Jan 27, 2008)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## blindhog (Jan 28, 2008)

ttt   looking like there will still be a few openings after this weekend.


----------



## rolling_rock_123 (Jan 29, 2008)

*turkey lease*

pm sent


----------



## georgia_hunter (Jan 30, 2008)

*Lease*

I have a off the wall question If I paid for a one person lease can I take a person to call for me, We are trying to make a video of some hunts just for the heck of it. I would be the only gun shooting. I know thats a crazy question but I was just wondering.


----------



## mike martinez (Jan 31, 2008)

*Echols lease*

What is the woods makeup of the 10k acres??  What part of the county is it in?? Thanks


----------



## billy336 (Feb 1, 2008)

I drive past this lease on the way to my own. ALWAYS see birds there. Good deal and a free bump.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Feb 1, 2008)

Is this Mayday Hunting club?


----------



## Steven Farr (Feb 1, 2008)

I hear that the lease is full.


----------



## blindhog (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, the lease is filled.  Thanks guys


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 2, 2008)

Did you fill it with Woody's/GON guys??  if so we want some good kill pics!!


----------



## tbgator (Feb 2, 2008)

Can't wait to wear em out blindhog. Should be a great season.


----------



## dalton07 (Feb 24, 2008)

are u talkin about mayday huting club thats were i hunt


----------



## Chuck Kamine (Jan 4, 2009)

Interested, please email or call me.
386-218-4718
ckamine@cfl.rr.com

Chuck


----------

